# Let's write a story!



## jenny4 (Aug 30, 2013)

We each type 3 words to create a story that continues from the previous post. I'll start with my three words...

Once there was...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

A man namned....


----------



## jenny4 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sunny and he


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Died. The end. :haha


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hush7 said:


> Died. The end. :haha


LOL. That make me laugh IRL.

However, something happened.....


----------



## jenny4 (Aug 30, 2013)

:kma


----------



## jenny4 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sunny pulled a face...


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Off a baby...


----------



## jenny4 (Aug 30, 2013)

You "win" Hush7. 

The End.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Noooo! It can't be over yet. It was just starting to get interesting.

Sorry Jenny. I've been watching too many horror movies lately.


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I came here to see where the story was...


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't end yet! Have to begin again...gah...

He farted loudly...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

His irritable bowel...


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

And so he


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

the mad doctor.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunny to take...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

deelime indee coconut


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

tree's look cool


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

of the sky


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

backyard in a


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

mess of crumbs


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunny's wife gathered


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

into a clowncar


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

and bar hopped


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all the way


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

to AA meetings


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Where they enjoyed


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

free turkey sandwiches


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and mutual support


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

while sneaking shots


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

until they were


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

caught red handed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and made to


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

play Russian roulette


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Without chance of


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

baking a cake


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

without it being


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

So very terrible


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

but cosmically delectable.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

containing no alcohol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

would be disappointing


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the cake exploded


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

burning someone's face.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the ambulance arrived


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

scaring the patient


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

so he got up and ran


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but fell over


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and social anxiety


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

recovery was doubtful


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

but all he


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

a place where


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

he could sleep


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

he joined SAS


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

recovery was possible


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

so he took


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

a good look


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

at his options


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and met jenni4


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and confessed his


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

his love for


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

vodka and gin


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but suddenly a


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

very diligent moderator


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

stepped in and


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

said - oi! - behave!


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

but he didn't


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

,so he got


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

a "Flabongo" and


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

used it to


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

decorate the lawn


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and his house.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

His neighbor started


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

to take the


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

best of Sunny's


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

who is sunny


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

eat pray love


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

lizard picnics were


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

blue2 said:


> who is sunny


(Sunny is the main character--the protagonist created by Jenny4, the OP of this thread. Get with the program, blue2, wtf! Lol. jk. sort of.)

enhanced by hallucinogens


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and totally destroyed


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

( sorry its cosy under my rock)

were sunnys proclaimations


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

blue2 said:


> ( sorry its cosy under my rock)
> 
> were sunnys proclaimations


(anddddd....my "under a rock" comment rears its ugly head to bite me on the butt yet again, i see... lol)

but dancing hippos


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

chased him and


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

did The Watusi


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

He was banned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but broke in


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

So got arrested


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

By a corrupt cop


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

who stripsearched him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and tazered him


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

into oblivion. He


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

got strangely aroused


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

and inexplicably started


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

to search for


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but his zipper


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

got caught, so


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

indiscriminately. Someone saw


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

him and said


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

that moment when


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

someone catches me


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

behaving totally illegally


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

using a plunger


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

to plunge the


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and a hammer


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Miley Cyrus licked


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

story makes sense




...xD


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

style dance moves


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

of an assassin.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

said "awww yeah"


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

When the zipper came down


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

"beep beep beep"


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

They jumped into


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A trailer full of manure


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

were groovy times


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

And with all the drugs


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

he started itching


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

aside the reseeding


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

gums and under



ourwater said:


> aside the reseeding


(reseeding? a verb. ? like what's done to rejuvenate a dried-out lawn? 
or receding? an adjective describing something like a hairline? I'm gonna go with receding...)


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> gums and under
> 
> (reseeding? a verb. ? like what's done to rejuvenate a dried-out lawn?
> or receding? an adjective describing something like a hairline? I'm gonna go with receding...)


reseeding and receding are both correct


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

otogenic brain abscess


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

through his hiney (wat xD)


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

as he undressed


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

from Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

laced with hallucinogens


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

his special parts


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

"Challenge accepted." He


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

The Michelin Man


----------



## dachickmagnet (Jan 30, 2012)

Who does not


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

flinch when racked



Samtrix said:


> "Challenge accepted." He


( "Challenge MET!"  )


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

brought the pain


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

With prickly rosebushes!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

And projectile spitting.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and projectile vomiting!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

that smelled like


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Burger King food!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Just then a


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Very Important Person


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Love All Alike


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

favourite SAS member


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

pictures of dresses


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but no sex


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and no dating


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

He wanted to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and be popular


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

and little kittens!


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

He ordered McDonald's.....


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

and was impressed


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

of most beautiful


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

that he ate


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

While Percy Jackson


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

decided to go swimming


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

in Kool Aid


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

unicorn's lengthy horn


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

dreams


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

he lit another


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

using only his


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

magical penis wand


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

for good reasons


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

However when he


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

tried to leave


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

A hurricane swept


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

away all burgers


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

the end.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> the end.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

endings are sad


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

Can't we start again?


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

He begged to start over.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

wishes were granted


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

by a genie


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

wearing nice jeans


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

who gave him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

chocolate ice cream


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and flying capabilities


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and invisibility cloaks


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

He wasn't satisfied


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

greediness gets punished


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

chocolate taken away


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

Souls got punished


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

burnt in hell


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

craving confiscated chocolate


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

He woke up


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

given but melted


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

He was dreaming


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

a bad nightmare


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

Shall haunt him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

for all eternity


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

So he decided


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

To see a


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

therapist for his


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

severe heat rash


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

Agonising life problems


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and religious frustration


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

[oops ewe sent that at the same time. Just add And at the beggining of mine]


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

The therapist was


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

sick of it


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

After giving him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

lots of drugs


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

The man overdosed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

lawyers were called


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

To eat cake


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and sue therapist


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

For his doing.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

giving wrong drugs


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

That was wrong


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

But ingenious therapist


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

Eluded the lawyers


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

someone called Saul


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

brought the man


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to a TV studio


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

And offered him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

a million dollars


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

so he called


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

his darling wife


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

To inform her


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

of being famous


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

The end.

Yay happy ending. Can we write a drama now?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

fame was illusory


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oprah Winfrey said


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

As a man


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

you should be


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

more considerate of


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

girls with anxiety


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and boys with


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Seasonal affective disorder


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and take pictures


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

while they sleep.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

tell them stuff


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

my wife doesn,t


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

she,s too old


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

and too young


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

for strip clubs


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

today "Copulation Day!"



78z said:


> The end.
> 
> Yay happy ending. Can we write a drama now?


Looks like you've been voted down by the masses, but you can always start your own drama thread and I'm sure people will jump in.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with marketing skills


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to sexify it


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

and then you


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

in popular magazines


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Hot celebrity to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

agree to twerk


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

shamelessly promote themselves


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Fight on Twitter


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

like a boss


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Who likes pink


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

dresses on employees


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

eating panna cotta


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and green olives


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and the snow


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

wearing fuschia galoshes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

causing big debates


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> today "Copulation Day!"
> 
> Looks like you've been voted down by the masses, but you can always start your own drama thread and I'm sure people will jump in.


It was just a suggestion. Suggestions don't need to be done.


----------



## 78z (Oct 18, 2013)

78z said:


> It was just a suggestion. Suggestions don't need to be done.


Well that sounded rude. Sorry about that. Bye. Sorry again. Really I'm sorry.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

rudeness prevailed everywhere


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

don't say goodbye


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

everyone is forgivable


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the story continues


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to be twisted



78z said:


> Well that sounded rude. Sorry about that. Bye. Sorry again. Really I'm sorry.


Its fine, no harm done.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and probably turned


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

into severed heads


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Who's the culprit?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

no one confessed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

sleuthing is required


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the chief investigator


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

scratched his arse


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

sniffed his fingers


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

made some tea


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

formulated his hypothesis


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

smoked a pipe


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

and declared solemnly:


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"I need Preparation-H."


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and large fees


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to support my


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Ruinously bad habits


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

like excessive masturbation


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Purest Colombian chocolate


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

endangered species' pelts


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

that cultivate demons


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

spawning into kittens


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Which like to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

throw up hairballs


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Containing bits of


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mutilated human flesh


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and Tootsie Rolls


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

into ruinous submission.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Alas, no evidence


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to prove guilt


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

stymied the investigator


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

must frame someone


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe OP Jenny4? 

:teeth. :kma


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

must be her


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

She's gone missing! ???


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

on the run?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

in the hoosgow?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

being brutalised by


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

sadistic female warden


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

who gave her


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

toilets to lick


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

chained her up


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tickled her feet


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Pulled her hair


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

made her grovel



(Above was edited. I was on hold with AT&T Internet Customer Service at the time I made my original sentence-length comment. Just realized what I did. In an "add 3 words to the story" thread. Whoopsy. Mea culpa.)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

fetched a paddle


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and a canoe


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

paddle was leather


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

badonks were swatted


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

until bright red


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

filled her cheeks


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Warden laughed wickedly,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

jenni couldn't sit


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Upright for around


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

a week, so


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

she tries escaping


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Into a small


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

cold dark basement


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Where she could


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

not find any


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

trolls or hackers


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Tramps and theives


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

it was totally


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

confusing why CharmedOne


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

wants Jenny4's participation


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

in this thread :yes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

since she's OP.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

jenny4 is afraid


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne went missing


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

She suspects Kalliber


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

maybe abducted her


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

The reasons being


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

being too naughty


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"Help me! I'm


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

in big trouble


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

because of mimes!"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Their invisible boxes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

had secret contents


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

of silent schemes


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

And smelled like


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

disfigured balloon animals


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And then what happened next was


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mime flash mob!!!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

crashed the internet


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

no more story?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And it was no internet ever again


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

so people couldn,t


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Fortunately Lisbeth Salander


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

was very rude


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and took drastic


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

painkillers with alcohol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

as she hacked


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Lisbeth kicked some


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

major programming ***


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Somebody was knocking on the door.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Emma91 helped CharmedOne


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

together with BadGirl


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to support Lisbeth


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

So we grabbed our shotguns.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

rockets and grenades


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And a few molotov cocktails just in case


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and some refreshments


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

CharmedOne was moving slow and steady towards the door..


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Emma91 was fearless


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And BadGirl heard someone climbing up the fire escape.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

it was scary


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

So she opened the window and threw a molotov down there... no two molotovs for good measure.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

causing the police


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

To wonder what the hell is going on up there.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and arrest CharmedOne


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

so Emma91, BadGirl and Lisbeth shot a few cops in the hallway and ran up to the roof with 3 parachutes.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

into a helicopter


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And travelled to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

rescue our CharmedOne


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

that apparently was taken to the most secure prison in the country.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

it was Cuba


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

So we decided to go in guns blazing.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

only to find


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

that we were shooting up the wrong prison.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

so we went


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

back into the helicopter and then to the location of CharmedOne.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

finding that she


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

was about to get executed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

gagged and bound


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

so l took out my Sniper Rifle and


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

accidentally shot BadGirl


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Luckily her cellphone


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

stopped the bullet


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

So I took another shot with my trusty sniper rifle and..


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

CharmedOne's captors cackled



(Sorry, in dr's office waiting room...internet access is intermittent..)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

she ungagged CharmedOne


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And BadGirl and Emma91 took out the rest of the captors.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but could,nt find


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Lisbeth anywhere


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

because she had


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

taken the helicopter and left us


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

escaping with our


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

precious CharmedOne


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

But in Norway...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

where Vikings live...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

and IKEA originates


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

no, that's Sweden


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

where Volvo lives...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Vikings drive Volvo...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

helmets puncture upholstery


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Norwegian government very


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

concerned about CharmedOne


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

King Of Norway


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

offered her asylum


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

will reward anyone


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

who saves her


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and gives her


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

a very large


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

tasty hot dog


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

portion of Norwegian


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

pudding and soda


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

So we just had to


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Guzzle it and go!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to find proper


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Masks to wear on Halloween


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and give her


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

proper Norwegian food


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

So we bought some pizzas and then


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

had a feast


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne got foodpoisoned


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

So we had to call an ambulance!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

went to hospital


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

was an emergency


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And it appears that it was not food poisoning but CharmedOne swallowed...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

American cheese burgers


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And this was not good so we had to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Fly to England


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And get to the best


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Buckingham Palace suite


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And chill there for a few days


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

With The Queen


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And James Bond brought us some champagne


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

The Princes wanted


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

some champagne too but the queen said no


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but CharmedOne said


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

YES!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Princes were very


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

happy to join us


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

we all had


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Some more to drink and decided to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

visit Prime Minister


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

David Cameron but he was not home.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

They said go


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

to Gordon Brown instead


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

He recommended USA


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

containing synthetic cheese


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

USA internet failed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

causing CharmedOne to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

buy a pigeon


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And not just a normal pigeon a messenger pigeon


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to send word


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

to illuminati about the internet problems


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

and very large


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

pigeon poop splattered


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

over very large


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

over new phone


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

creating gooey messes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

spoiling pretty dresses....


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

such quantity impresses


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

charmedOne's humor progress's


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Her thanks she expresses


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

it was international


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

American government confessed


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

They liked turtles


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

big ninja ones


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

that could somersault


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and love pizza


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

with special toppings


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A big conspiracy...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

even involving SAS


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

investigations are necessary


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

call the moderators


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

we can feel it coming in the air tonight


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

sang Phil Collins


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

on the radio


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which was bugged


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

by the government


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

causing BadGirl to


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

put her halloween mask on


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

nobody was scared


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

so Emma91 had


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to call CharmedOne


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And ask for some candy!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne was missing


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

We had to find her


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

ghouls had taken


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Her to the big abandoned house with the graveyard


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all the ghosts


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

so BadGirl and Emma91 had no choice but to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

fetch the pumpkins


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And give them to the ghouls


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

as a bribe


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

for CharmedOne


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to retrieve her


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

So we walked scared over to the abandoned house


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

shivering, trrrrembling, crying,


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

We approached the old door holding hands.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

thunder, lightning, storms


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And heavy rain!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

it got DARKER !


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

BadGirl opened the door very slowly


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Emma91 wielding crucifix


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

And BadGirl had a bag full of pumpkins ready


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and a kalashnikov


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just in case the ghouls were up to something


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne was busy


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

distracting the ghouls so we walked up the stairs


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Which were creaking


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

I dont think they heard us


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

ceiling fell down


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

nearly killed us


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Barack Obama arrived


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

wanting to know


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

about his citizen


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Found in club


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

her constitutional right


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to write stories


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

even if BadGirl


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

has to go


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

because i can,t


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

finish the story


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

All good things


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

happen to good


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

voodoo practicing indians


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

eated the kittens


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

with barbeque sauce


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

alcohol was to blame


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

10 green bottles


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

were quickly consumed


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

followed by driving


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

there were hangovers


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

that was quick


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

everyone then leaves


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

its too quiet...:afr


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Not for long...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

yes dear CharmedOne!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The kittens' owners


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

were very concerned


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

about kitten tax..


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Which was exorbitant


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

leaving them destitute


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

searching new owners


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

in Windy City


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

riding stolen scooters


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

To the restaurant.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

And eating burgers


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

that tasted like


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

sparkling unicorn sweat


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

#TeamLimmy #LimmyWasHere #WhoIsLimmy?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Then some goofball


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Steals my burger


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

and $25930285928538205893259328593235092065842542964 worth of fries


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

for Doctor Phil


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

who should diet


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

the Subway diet


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

worked for Jared


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

But not for


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kirstie Alley so


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Instead, she tried


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

eating leaves, hay


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

And it worked!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Then she cried.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"Lawdy, I'm hot!!!"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

igniting forest fires


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which spread to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

neighboring villages and


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the fire brigade


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Threw a party


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

At my house


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and drank some


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Budweiser, Guinness, Vodka


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

but then vomited


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all over the


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

chairs and tables


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

wrecking Kalliber's furniture


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

police were called


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

to question vomiters


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and analyze samples


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

police were angry


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

that vomit touched


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

their new uniforms


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

so they banned


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all the alcohol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

which resulted in


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and used tazers


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to subdue vomiters


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which didn,t work


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

guns were produced


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

from Burger King


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

where chickens fought


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

for Onion Rings


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

chickens got injured


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and turned into


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

penguins and kangaroos


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and made noises


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

we all screamed


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

like little girls


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

for chicken tenders


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Suddenly, Ronald McDonald


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

lost his cool


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

wielding a spatula


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

he said
"I challenge you to a clown-off"


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

with makeup and


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

*Edit (Oops, computer error or user error, lol.)

big floppy shoes,


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

stole a balloon


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

And chocolate cookies


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

from The Hamburglar


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

fast food fighting


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

created huge messes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

everybody was hungry


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

We asked Hannibal


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

What he thought


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

He recommended some


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

fava beans, Chianti



Kanfusuuruq said:


> cannibalism was considered


Classic. :clap


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Liver, kidneys, heart


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

raw, deep-fried, sauteed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Julianne Moore said


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oy ! Hannibal ! Behave !


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

He said no.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and continued to feast


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

on operatic music


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and Ronald McDonald.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Happy Meals disintegrated


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

into thin air


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

we preferred pizzas


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

as personal pan


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

or deep pan


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

to fry enormous


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

state fair corndogs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

like puppy dogs.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, kitty cats


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

dominate the world


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

because they purr


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and ooze disdain


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

while clawing at


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

old homeless people


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

who profusely farted while being clawed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

threw whiskey bottles,


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

when suddenly a dolphin in a leather jacket appeared


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

to tell fortunes.


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

The fortunes foretold


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"Soon you'll be...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"...break dancing with a goat"


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

the goat appeared


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to be horny


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and proceeded to...



o.o;


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

flirt with CharmedOne


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

on her droid


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

lots of texting


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

then a hobo


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

won the lottery


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

and bought a


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

great big house


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

for the goat


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

and CharmedOne proposed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

marriage and honeymoon


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

The goat replied:


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

leave me alone


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Divorce proceedings began

!!!


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

but the hobo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

wanted his investment


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

so no divorce !


----------



## joechung999 (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow he said...


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

"you have very long toe nails"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

which look delicious


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

he proceeded to


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kiss her feet


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

passionately before he


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

saw State Laws


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

about interspecies partnerships


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

so he moved


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to CharmedOne's basement


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

where he found


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Dead infant bodies


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

story gets derailed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but hope springs


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

as a bunny


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

And a tortise


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

once bore little


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

very cute hedgehogs


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

one named Sonic


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

felt very blue


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Like effiel 65


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

and loved ducks


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

so she went


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

to feed them


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

A pepperoni pizza


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

but the ducks


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

preferring pizza burgers


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes! Very yummy!


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

After eating they


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

grabbed the goat


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Took him to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

divorce court proceedings

(please get me outta this unholy alliance...lol)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

But Goat's Lawyer


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

ate pizza instead


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"Payback's a b--ch."


*plots...*


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

angry about prenuptials


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

they're stressful times...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

...but stressful times brings lemons and limes"


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Lemonade was made


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

and eaten by


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"Eaten?" said the boy, slightly confused...


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

as he awoke


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with lemonade all over his face...


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

.....It wasnt lemonade.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

It was jizz


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

From a kangaroo


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

named Harry Sacks


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Who wore a


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tattered open bathrobe


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

and liked to eat wiener schnitzel and


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

smoke cheap cigars


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

due to his


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

complete disregard for


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

his own health


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

and animal crackers


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

.This caused a


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6.3 magnitude earthquake


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

, inspiring Steven Spielberg


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

To finally make a new jurassic park


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

featuring famous actress


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Angelina Jolie and her 6 children, meanwhile


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Miley Ray Cyrus


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

starts twerking at


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Lady GaGa's Dad


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Fake gucci purse


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

causing the dinosaurs


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

to apply lipstick


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Goat liked lipstick


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

dinos liked goat


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Goat wanted reconciliation !


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dinos ate goat.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Divorce not necessary !


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

But! Goat resuscitated !


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

dino flossed teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Goat recovered well


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but had amnesia


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Only remembered Wife


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

handling a flail


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

remembered EVERY thing !


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

velociraptor decapitated goat


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Surgeons were successful


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but velociraptor's flail


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Penicillin was successful


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

goat became immortal


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

And mildly telepathic


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

infatuated with BadGirl


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

but couldn't cheat


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

so committed suicide.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

(Dear me, this story is taking a grim turn... )

At the funeral


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

hobo resurrected goat


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Both spontaneously combust.


(I never liked that hobo either--Two birds, one stone.)


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

immortality saved goat


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

not his gonads.


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

transplanted from hobo


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Despite CharmedOne's hatred


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

Goat continued to


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

gloriously save lives


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

agree to divorce,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Lawyer said No !


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Lawyer's mysteriously poisoned...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne: chief suspect


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

questioning will follow....


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

at the lab


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

of mass destruction


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hamsters will unite


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to exonerate me.

(Thank you, hamsters. I didn't do it. I was framed. And I know who I suspect...)


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

from space missions


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

But only if the gang of rowdy chickens agree...


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

to an orgy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Poultry orgy commences.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

ducks become wild


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Goat now trying


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

To eat babies


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne in custody


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

demanding her rights


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Then the horse said..


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne demanding soup...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

...Goat's Head soup


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Meanwhile, the dinosaurs


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Played tennis with


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Your babeh dadeh


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Goat was pining


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

with sheep and


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

very small kangaroos


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

that hopped around


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

looking for OP


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

who has disappeared


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

everyone is searching


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

kangaroos were dispatched


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to locate her


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

diamond encrusted tail


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

which was on..


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

The land of..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

giant dancing hamsters


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

workin' it Gangnam Style


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Meanwhile, bunnies were


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

mi-rin the view


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

brought to them..


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

a disco ball


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

dino's love disco


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and luckily the bee gees just happened to be passing by...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

on horseless carriages


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Driven by leprechauns


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with hidden agendas


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

such as creating a bee gee dinosaur, among other things


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

wearing tight polyester


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

and staying alive


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

while entering a


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

strange technicolor dream


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and mouths cottony


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

their teeth lasted


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Johnny be good...


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

while I go..


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Form a band


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

with Miley Cyrus


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Kieran92 on drums


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

big bird on bass


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne on saxophone


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

dissuaded in absence


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

PikeQueen: Double Bass


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

band takes requests


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"Born To Run"


----------



## Kieran92 (Oct 21, 2013)

Bruce runs in..


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Saying: Oy! Copyright!


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

adding "front yard"


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Where,s my royalties?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Big Bird continued


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Ignoring Mr Springsteen


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

sponsored by redcave


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

bruce pistolwhips bigbird


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Paul McCartney arrived


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kermit kicks Bruce


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Mick Jagger helped


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Big Bird says “That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more” and pecks Bruces Springsteens face clean off, Kermit, in shock, says "Jesus Big B, there was no need to do that" and Big Birds lashes out " Shut it wonky eyes or you'll get it too"....


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

oh three words?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh, im sorry (not really), i didnt know, i guess looking back thru the posts it is kinda obvious. But then again i haven't used 3 words since i started this, so yeah, shame on you for not telling me earlier. 

Anyway....


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

MuckyMuck played piano


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

badly, but couragously


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

the piano exploded


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

wouldn't have if


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Grover had diffused


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With nothing but


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

audience demanded more


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

audience saw trick


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

and booed him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

off the stage


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

then chased him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

To VIP area


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

or it seemed


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

the world exploded


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

just sparing Australia


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Everyone loves Australia.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Kyle Minogue said


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Great Barrier Reef...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sydney Opera House...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

will host our


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Muppet Springsteen deathmatch


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Sponsored by Eminem


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

and Justin Bieber


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sweaty boxing puppets


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

sitting on ducks


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Beiber got laid.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and drugged Yo!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

by Mr Blobby


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin;s Mom said:


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm so proud of you princess!!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Three words please


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin! Indoors! Now!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

gunna flog ya!!!!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin asked Eminem


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

for dating tips


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

immediately regretting it


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

after contracting stds


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

just from asking


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

paparazzi were ecstatic


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

"Bieber Visits Brothel !!!''


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gets beat up


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

by his Mom


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with a saucepan


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Grounded for month


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Saucepan left bruises


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which quickly healed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mother was arrested


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Beliebers were happy


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

then they died


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Saucepan mysteriously disappears


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Crime scene compromised


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

psychics were needed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

To find saucapan


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

they instead found


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Two strange aliens


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

playing scrabble naked


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

cheating naked's tricky


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

So said Justin


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Scrabble tiles where?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Which incited anger


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

fights broke out


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

cheaters were frisked


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

by intrusive policewomen


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

aliens postponed scrabble


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to reciprocate frisking


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Beliebers got excited


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

aliens become belieber's


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

their species doomed


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With Brazilian chick


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

and Russian woman


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

plus attractive ape


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

trying to escape


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

from a pikachu


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

who loves misty


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Brock goes bananas


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bananas go brown


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

when digested right


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

out of view


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

and a kangaroo


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

jumps over monkeys


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Colhad75 said:


> jumps over monkeys


and bit Ginny.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

What the hell


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

The man seemed


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

a bit aroused


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

which worried people


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

without homes now


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

because they're exposed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

To harsh weather


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

mother natures fury


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

father times glory


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

very dangerous anyway


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

needs expert knowledge


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Ricki Lake contacted


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

and Jerry Springer


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

to make out


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

emancipating journalist from


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

nearest clown college


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Had bad diarreah


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

while following rainbows


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of hallucinatory skittles


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

made of earwax


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

he ended up


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

lost in thought


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

but typing clearly


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

he suddenly sneezed


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

a fluffy kitten


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

but it woofed


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

while doing backflips


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

in the front yard

safely away from


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

antagonized stampeding bulls


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

down Spanish streets.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With my enchiladas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

in your ears


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

tinnitus causing alarm


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"tinnitus" was googled


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

alarm bells rang


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

nuns came running


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

into a monastery


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

higher than heaven


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

monks were shocked


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

seduced the nuns


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

and did unspeakable


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

exotic praying action


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

while playing twister


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

and watching twister


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

right foot blue...


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

left buttock red


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

tattoo on buttock


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of Johnny Bravo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

in a Speedo


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

looking like Bieber.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

words fail me


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Said miley cyrus


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

on reading newspaper


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

who was twerking


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With my dog


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

when it came


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

to realize that


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

twerking is bad


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

for dogs esteem


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Throw a bone


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

snoop dog snarled


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

at the funny


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

way that 50cent


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

brushed the floor


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

with IceCube''s wife


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

while on holiday


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

:boogieunder the sea:boogie


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

kraken murders everyone


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

with rubber duckies


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

stolen from Ernie


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Who was armed


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

and wooden legged


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but appeared 'armless


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

AAARRRHHH, Pirate Ernie


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Swashbuckling fun ensued


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

shiver me timbers


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

aye aye captain


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

walk the plank


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

bound and blindfolded


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

last request granted


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Caviar and Champagne


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

sharks getting hungry


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Execution cancelled because


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ship inspector arrived


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Protesting champagne shortage


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and excess nudity


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Dom Perignon arrived


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Inspector brought glasses


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

big party ensued


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

tap dancing everywhere


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

band playing music


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

99 red balloons


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

99 bottles beer


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

on the wall


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Take one down...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And recycle it......


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But aliens came


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with large probes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

examining SAS members


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

and found out


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

extra terrestial therapies


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

aint gonna work


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

and conquered earth


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

enslaving all mankind


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

no not likely


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Christopher Columbus style


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

whipped em hard


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

With whipped cream


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

mixed with tabasco


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and some cabbage


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

and tardar sauce


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

or tartar sauce

(Im so sorry, hate being that spelling correcting guy but hell, this aint no small thing we're talking about here, this is spongebob type sh*t)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Horrifying United Nations


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

against mother Russia


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With spicy tacos


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

_Nuclear _Spicy Tacos


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

giving bad gas


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

to all mankind


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Not environmentally friendly


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix said


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

In fart language


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Burning his guitar


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

With his arse


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

set on fire


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"Let me stand..."


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"...next to your..."


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

electric purple guitar


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

and rock This


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

rocking chair wildly


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

while smiling wryly


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

at Eric Clapton


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

and then falling


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

afro stopping impact


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks to JheriCurl


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

His half brother


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

from another mother


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and another father


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

started getting incestuous


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

which led to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

wild frenzied newspapers


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

depraved reddit threads,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

furious SAS threads


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

clandestine, conflicted wanking,


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

to anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Spreading Furry love


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all over internet


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

convention hotel rooms,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

luxurious ensuite bathrooms


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Alf makes comeback


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

hair you go

(Sorry I thought said Aff) ^


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

shedding every where


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Causing universal baldness


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

of the hedgehog


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

which later died


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Alf ate it.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

in one sitting


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With a dog


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Animal rights outrage


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

dog was hungry


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Cat took treats


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

and birds twerked


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Alf grabbed shotgun


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

on homicidal rampage


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

attracts fellow... alfthingys


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Then atomic bomb


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

was diffused by


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

CharmedOne and..


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Jack Bauer while


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

the alfthingies rioted


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

National Guard arrived


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

on roman chariots


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

due to cutbacks


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

and keeping glory


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

armed with tiger's


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lions and bears


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

zoo was opened


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Celebrities fed animals


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

to old people


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

as charity write-offs


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and sadistic fun


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Your typical reasons


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

mass mind manipulation


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

thrives in schools


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eat your pudding


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

even if it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Involved a cat


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

with a wmd


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lacking opposable thumbs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

so used toes


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

while grass thrived


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

meanwhile back home..


----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

Hulk Hogan and Bill Clinton


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

on Comedy Central


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Was eating haggis


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

some shredded wheat


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

but then suddenly...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Jim Carrey announced,


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

he is pregnant


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and uncomfortably lactating


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

His babeh daddeh


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

is a sheepdog


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lassie's second cousin


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

who's secretly a


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

wildlife programme narrator


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

who collects fossilized


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

giant alien head's


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

with latex condoms


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

so I joined


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

said Jim, regretfully


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sheepdogs are agile


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

and sometime's fragile


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

while somewhat hostile


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with wet nostrils


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

but cool ears


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Are smexy said


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Krusty the clown


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"Kill, Wealthy, Dowager."


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Krusty's comedy class


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

It's Krusteriffic, Johnny


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man In Black


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

in Folsom Prison


----------



## yummyfunnybones (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm on Fire


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

ate some jalapeños


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Which aren't spicy


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

but are ticklish


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Johnny Cash disagreed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

ring of fire


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

surrounded his legacy


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

in a flame


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

burning dry grass


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Smelled really fishy


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and tasted great


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

with fried frogs


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and ranch dip


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Marinated in peanutbutter


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Singing campfire songs


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

Waffles interrogate philosophical clownfish


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Maximum 3 words.

CharmedOne said Singing campfire songs.

while hopping mad


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

in some puddles


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

like a dumbfuk.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

struck by lightning


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

it was electricfying


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

then they died


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

or did they?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Reincarnated as poodles


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

with cat ears


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

and rainbow balls


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

which they scratched


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Neutering veterinarians exclaimed,


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I was female


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

wearing a skirt


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

on my ta-tas


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Could've been scottish


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

playing the bagpipes,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

To the tune


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of Benny Hill:




(A youtube video is not a word, badgirl, so there.)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Got the tazer..


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and a spatula


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Serious cooking began


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Funny cooking ended


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

when penguins flew


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

To the moon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

loving zero gravity


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Up my ***


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

with exploding diarrhea


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

echoed in bathrooms


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

from a baby


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

in a far


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Flung desert wasteland


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With paris hilton


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

hotel room service


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

were on strike


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

then ask questions


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Twerkers interrupted interrogation


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with Miley chickenbutt



SummerRae said:


> Up my ***


I literally laughed out loud. Especially since it followed zero gravity. Doesn't really even make sense to me. Still struck me as hilarious. I think I need some sleep now...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It was horrid


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and kinda sad


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

yet guilty pleasure


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of Charles Manson


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and Marilyn Manson


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

fornicating in the


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

streets, without shame


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

, only coconut shampoo.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"Free biscuits", yelled...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Free Willy excitedly


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

while heavily medicated


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

which is fun


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But it is


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

what it is


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Santa was wondering


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"Naughty? Or nice?"


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Presents or not?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Coal in stockings...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

chimney on fire


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

the ice cream


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

using fire brigade


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Under my bed


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

might just work


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Santa's singed badonk


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

caused reindeers alarm


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but frosty sleigh


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Cooled Santa's bottom


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

And saved christmas


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

We all spinned


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Out of control


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

and we crashed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

into Christmas trees


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

causing havoc everywhere


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Tree surgeons furious


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

began amputating limbs

--
(this reminds me of some of the odd stuff I came up with Magnetic Poetry)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Christmas in jeopardy


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Tuesday, on NBC!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Mrs. Claus frantically


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Bashing Mr Claus


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with her rollingpin


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

For staying out


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

celebrating 1000 post's


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

A big achievement


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

second only to


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

licking your elbow


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

with blue frosting


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

on her face


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

She be like


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hard to get


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

especially at Christmas


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

Santa will come


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

With big presents


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and tiny ones


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

wrapped in duct tape


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

They look so


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

blingyliciously sparklingly desirable


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

in nonsexual way


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Which ifs untrue


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

because they're sexalicious


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

big and bouncy


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

wet and juicy


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Turkeys were stuffed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

ready to pop



Derailing said:


> wet and juicy





BadGirl said:


> Turkeys were stuffed


literally laughing out loud, guys. literally laughing out loud.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

overflowing cranberry sauce


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh my...that


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

gets so messy


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Mrs Claus frustrated


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

With her marriage


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

jealous of turkey


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

, Rudolph, the Elves...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

wanted some action


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Ate the turkey


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Santa said Oy!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

And drank wine


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Santa very curious


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

And little intoxicated


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Who's been good?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Whos been naughty?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Who deserves presents


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Who deserves coal


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Who deserves spankings?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Bunny in USA!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Wildebeest in TheSerengeti


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Certainly not me...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Over Santa's knee!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Sat the elf


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Looked at Rudolph


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tweaked his nose,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

made it redder


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

and more bright


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Made him sneeze


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

complained to Santa


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

who smacked him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

on the nose


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Then a kiss!!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

He soooo blushed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

In fact glowed


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Bright vibrant red


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

and giggled seductively


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Love was everywhere


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

even in Canada


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

but not America because . . .


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Of justina beiber


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

whom was terrorizing


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the impressionable girls


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

asking for panties


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

abusing his fans


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin's jeans fell


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

revealing no weiner...:um


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

due to excessive


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

fans moms wondered


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

price new pantie's


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

why did Justin


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

put them on


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oprah smacked him


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

he liked colour


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

so did Oprah


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

causing panties tug-o-war


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oprah won war


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

i was shocked


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin more shocked


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

audience slightly aroused...:afr


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oprah put Justin


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

on her shoulders



blue2 said:


> audience slightly aroused...:afr


We posted almost the exact same thing at the same time, except I said Justin was, lol.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

across her knee


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and tickled him


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

till he confessed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

his love for


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Lady Gaga's hats


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

which were made


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

From dead rats


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

of aromatic leather


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

BadGirl said:


> of aromatic leather


From dead rats


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Lady Gaga angry


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

hat-whipped Justin and


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Punished him severely


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Punishment felt good


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

ohhh so good


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

he begged for


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

just one more


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

his mom's help


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Daddy there too


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Dad busy cooking


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

along with Madonna


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

baking Kabbala cookies


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

that taste like


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Like a virgin


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

cannabis meth crack


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

caused speedy hallucinations


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which Justin enjoyed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

'til his breakdown


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

he needed rehab


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and naughty nurses


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

To cure him


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with sweet lovin'


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

nurses not happy


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So will smith


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and his wife


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

BadGirl said:


> and his wife


Got a divorce


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

irreconcilable movie differences


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Until they got struck by a ray of a million thousand flames.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

^ three word rule?


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Who actually complies?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

( skipping the 3 above me)

They went skipping


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

To the Oscars


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Flashing photogenic smiles


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Endless shivers beneath


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

and got frostbite


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Burning their frailty


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

Causing their death


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hollywood was shocked


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

lonely pizza gave birth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Another Christmas miracle


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

had occurred today


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Paparazzi very happy


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Junkies are satisfied


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With kim kardashian


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

OP jenny4 returned


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

and found out


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

many naughty posts


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

got us banned


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

everyone in trouble


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Trouble is fun!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne in hiding


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

She suddenly reappeared


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and disappeared again



Zeeshan said:


> Like a virgin


For some reason, I just noticed this re: Madonna's cookies, and BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

jenni4 phoned Obama


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

obscene phone calls



BadGirl said:


> OP jenny4 returned


Nope. She's not. Last on Sas in September.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

National security matters


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and SAS threads


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Nope. She's not. Last on Sas in September.


Lurking in shadows


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

prank calling politicians


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Including President's wife


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

sending unordered pizzas


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

To the Republicans


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

who blamed Obama


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

For excessive pepperoni


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and resulting heartburn


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

A national disgrace


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Perpetual black second


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Americans' health improved


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Paradoxically, diminished exponentially


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Big Mac excess


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Fat American steak


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Covered by insurance


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

3 peppers flavored


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Red green yellow


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Grumpy cat liked


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

The President's wife


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

wears a wig


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Only in public


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

With a bear skin rug as a coat


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

In dem streets


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

of Compton city


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Guns knife murderors


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Are everywhere. But


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Hilary Clinton killed


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Jim Henson


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and John Lennon


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So oprah got


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

A date with


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Marilyn Manson at


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hard Rock Cafe


----------



## DottedLine (Dec 13, 2013)

And they consummated


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

inedible cheese burgers


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and darkest desires


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

argued over bill


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

settled by thumb-wrestling


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

restaurant staff unhappy


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

with such behaviour​


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

tables were overturned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

hair was pulled


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

NYPD were called


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

ankles were bitten


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Marilyn enjoyed it


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Oprah's camera crew


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

wanted her to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

perform unspeakable acts


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

she was delighted


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Everyone got cars!!!?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

in exchange for


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Month of servitude


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

on Indian farmyards


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

owned by Oprah


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Forest Whittaker invited


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

but got lost


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

deep in the forest


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with no GPS


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

fortunately Will Smith


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

was funky fresh


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

showed Forrest how


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

To find money


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

by asking Oprah


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

creepy personal questions


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and appearing concerned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

while taking notes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

waiting for adverts


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But Rebecca black


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

suffered from bullying


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

because her face


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and intelligent lyrics


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

made people envious


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and she vowed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to wreak havoc


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all over Europe


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to infinity, beyond...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

intergalactic glorious fame


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

and infamous military reputation


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

according to soldiers


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

who followed orders


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

from Denzel Washington


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

as he flew


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

over Bikini Bottom


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and became distracted


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

by a HUGE


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Music royalty cheque


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Three French hens,


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

not gonna sing


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but gotta dance


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all night long


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

to funky tunes


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

not featuring Bieber


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

We all danced


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

shook those bootays


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

waggled those fingers


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Drank water and ate grapes


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

And twerked but


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Those dirty-*** ********


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

kidnapped my toaster


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

NYPD choir were


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

building a treehouse


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

singing Galway Bay


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

while doing cartwheels


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and the bells


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

on Santa's sleigh


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

were ringing out


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

until sleigh crashed


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

into the ocean


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and sank fast


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

down into Atlantis


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Faster than kardashains


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

reproduce and divorce


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

causing black hole


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

portals to appear


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

transporting everything to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

the bowels of hell


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hell hotel full


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but stable available

(since we're still seemingly obsessed with Christmas and Santa's sleigh...why not?...)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

with attractive donkey....


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

that smelled awfully


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

like homemade cookies


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

donkey felt awkward


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

marrying Kim Kardashian


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

to a flamingo


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

shotgun wedding required


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Honey BooBoo officiating


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Tickets now available


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But canceled cuz


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

alien spaceship landed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

ET phoned home


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

ridiculous phone bill


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and poor reception


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

made ET angry


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

used different finger


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

to no avail


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So E.T called


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The A Team


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

theme music started


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

and chimpanzees danced


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

picked their fleas


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

for flea circus


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but ate them


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Which was just


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

confusing for ET


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

ate some M&Ms


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Reese's Pieces sued


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

leaving ET broke


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

hungry, orphaned, homeless


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

wishing for someone


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

wise and kind


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

like a leprechaun


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

with Kanye's ego


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

,willy wonkas charm


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

for intergalactic negotiations


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

bearing hydrogen bombs


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The cia and


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

mi-6 blew it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So kim kardashian


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

remained unbearably thirsty


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

for some Duff


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

and some muff


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's totally fetch


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kardashians bought ET


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

some Reeses Pieces


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and a spaceship


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Fuel was sustainable


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

by Kim's glutes


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

It started leaking


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

some funky music


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

We all danced


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

the Humpty Dance


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

after worshipping Kimye


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with human sacrifices


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

starting with Oprah


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kimye was pleased


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But kanye was


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

hip hopping mad


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and slightly retarded


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

his homies disagreed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Taylor Swift retaliated


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

With an AK47


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and a smile


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

like Drew Barrymore


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

And Beyonce saw


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

a golden opportunity


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to explore her


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Masculinity in a


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

very unusual way


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

by headbutting Swift


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and goosing Kanye


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Until she fell


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

into hysterical laughter


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

50Cent wasn't amused


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

or even bemused


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but smiled nicely


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

while retaliating passive/aggressively


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

towards Robert DeNiro


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

who's totally badazz


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

50Cent was scared


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

of the DJ


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

who was playing


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

silly love songs


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

by Britney Spears


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

made him barf


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

meow mix all over his dog Waldo


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

(How is it he^ gets away with it, Badgirl? eh? EH?)

Smell was horrible


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

shouldn't be allowed


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

to do cartwheels holding scissors or with a full bladder


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

So Oprah intervened


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sweet brown but


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

not brown enough


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris Rock declared


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

champagne room closed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

open for VIPs


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

who pay enough


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and laugh loudly


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

then gargle ribena


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and snort pepper


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

from belly button's


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

full of lint


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

sneezing all over


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

annoying the neighbors


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

who complained to


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

causing a riot


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

breaking expensive furniture


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

on antiques roadshow


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

while collectors cried


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

and fired muskets


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

at the presenters


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

whose Matrix moves


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

were sliding motions


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which angered Obama


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

While drinking beer


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with beer bongs


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

beer caused Obama


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

severe arse itching


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and obvious scratching


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

made everyone cry


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

into their soup


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

bitter, salty tears


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

impossible to stop


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but added flavor


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

soup was primordial


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It was horrible


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

needed more chicken


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

but hadn't evolved


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Darwin's wife protested


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and threw tomatoes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and rotten eggs


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

made terrible messes


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

but improved soup


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

main course arrived


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Beans and toast


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

diners are furious


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

food fight erupts


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

waitresses extremely pugnacious


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> waitresses extremely pugnacious


 village idiot confused


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

so bodyslammed waitress 
(she had it coming)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

pugnacious waitress's banned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

snuck back in


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

one night only


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to cause chaos


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

by swapping pepper


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

heroin for sugar


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

naked party ensued


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Mike Tyson arrived


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and joined in


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

waitress kicked his


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

shin by accident


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and his nose


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tyson retaliated by


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

biting her ear


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

in sexual manner


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

waitress not aroused


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

sorry but lol....


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

said Mr Tyson


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Muhammad Ali arrived


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

shook his hand


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

floated like a


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

butterfly but stung


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

like a teabag


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Ali's wife joined


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

things got awkward


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

They played Twister


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

on the table


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

very small table


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

greased with butter


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Ali still fighting


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with belt buckle


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Tyson was losing


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

his gold teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

extracted in jail


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

sold for booze


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

teddy bears, Furbies,


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

The baby daddeh


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Tyson liked showers


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

at early morning


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

soft slippery soap


----------



## AndyD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

hit the floor


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

while others watched


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Tyson bent over


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

the others gasped


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

soap kept slipping


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

down his face


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

prison guards curious


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

about facial tattoos


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

found them indictable


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

yet oddly compelling


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

more jail time


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

was most undesirable


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Spike Lee agreed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

filmed a documentary


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

about Michael Jackson


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

inspired moonwalking chicken


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Michael Jackson's doctor


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

envied the chicken


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Doc wanted more


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

money than him


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and more cowbell


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

drugs were very


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

psychedelic on him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

causing big sleep


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

and explosive diarrhea


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

which kept him


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

crabby and fidgeting


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and very squeeky


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

noisy and ripe


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

until he collapsed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

dehydrated and raw


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

his dying words:


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I love pancakes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and Holyfield's ears


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

People got emotional


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

And started screaming


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"_Dont stop believin_'"


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Journey showed up


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

With blue skirr


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

played all night


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

songs by Beatles


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

correct sense tenable


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and nobody knows


----------



## sophietje678 (Nov 27, 2013)

Why. But then


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

an earthquake shook


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

the whole stage


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

and mosh-pits appeared


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Al Pacino unimpressed


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

by magic trick


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

That mind ****ed


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

everyone but Shaq


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

the magical genie


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

granted three wishes


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

a fiver each


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Suddenly they all


----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

decided to go to the


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

(erf?)

nearest pub and


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

find their lost


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

more pasta required


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

to gorge themselves


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the menu included


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

lots of meat


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

slightly roasted penguin


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Roasting for penguin-roasters


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

on roast-flavored roastings


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

with turducken too


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

turducken was googled


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

and FBI appeared


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

and sat on


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Drew Barrymore's lap


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

drew then bit


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the FBI's buttocks


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

He retaliated by


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

calling the NYPD


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

who were licking


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and singing with


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

but mostly licking


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Drew Barrymore's toes


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

she neighed and


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

the NYPD arrested


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

her gardener for creating


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

the disguised horse


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

of odd colors


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and lovely hair


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

The gardener was


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

digging for potatoes


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

as ingredients for making his horse come to life


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and started to


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

cry magical tears


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and heal the


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

badly damaged potatoes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Irish Government protested


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Suddenly, a unicorn


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Actually a leprechaun


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

landed from the sky and shout


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"I am Unichaun!!!"


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

He started dancing


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

traditional Irish dancing


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

without his pants

_(my timing is terrible)_


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which was unique


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

This garnered so much attention that


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Van Morrison complained


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

about unichauns nudiness


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

tupelo honey consumed


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

the unichaun's energy


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

He decided to


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

guzzle mayonnaise jars


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and strawberry yoghurt


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

with whipped cream


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

He tried to


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

After a while,


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Blaow. Dafuq


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

( skipping this ) 

They decided on


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

visiting the king


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

who awarded them


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

with blue jeans


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tight and flattering



Peregrínus said:


> Blaow. Dafuq


Sometimes when you post at exactly the same time as someone else, their post sneaks in right before yours causing yours to make absolutely no sense anymore. When I see that's happened with mine, I go back in and delete mine, or I leave it if it makes things funny weird.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

couldn't be removed


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

unless they applied


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

prior lube slatherings

(So proud of myself for saying that in only 3 words!)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hugh Grant interested


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

in potential knighthood


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and Drew's thighs


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

were his ticket


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

she was hungry


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hugh ordered pizza


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Drew was happy


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

until Hughie tried


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to remove her


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

from the gooey mutant pizza


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

but blatantly grabbed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

crushed red pepper


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and sniffed vigoursly


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

then breathed fire


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

burning Drews eyebrows


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

mass eyebrow sacrifice


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

she retaliated by


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

karate chopping him


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

giving a wedgie


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and chinese burn


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Harrison Ford arrived


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking like kim


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

dotcom the controversial figure


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

broke the internet


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

repairman had boner


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and Harrison Ford


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

got outta there


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

before the raid


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

by SWAT team


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

penetrated his angus


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

_Angus_? said... someone


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

was a misspelling


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

said smartypants Ford


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

while he scratched


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and then sniffed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Harrison Ford's whip


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

By this time,


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Justin Bieber's neighbor


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

who was concerned


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

with the size


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

of Justin's nostrils


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

started to shout


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

cops are coming


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

armed with tasers


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and sticks. They


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

had zero tolerance


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

for large nostrils


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

long nostril hairs,


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and whistling nostrils.


----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

When they arrived


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

they confiscated drugs


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

for personel use


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

found abandoned except


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

the ones that


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

fell in the


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

sewer after the


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

police started looking


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

causing wired rodents


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to be informers


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

having good breakfast


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and ratting out 

(Get it? Rodents? Informers? Hahaha. Oh. :/ )


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

nibbling on Justin's


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

cereal box puzzle


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which concealed cocaine


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

found under microscope


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Rats got high


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

snitched to police


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

chased their tails


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

told Justin's mom


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

who spanked him


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which he deserved


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

but found wierd


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

yet strangely exhilarating


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

he promised to


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

do more often


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

behave much better


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

throw more parties


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

inviting his fans


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

underage girls swooned


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

their parents curious


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

hired crossdressing midgets


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and snake charmers


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

all nude except


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

the lighthouse gaurd


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

The midgets were


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

laughing at him


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

on France 2


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

he got emotional


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

and compared thesauruses


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

and library cards


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

to three salamis


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

He concluded that


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

They needed money


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

to buy cookies


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and more agnolotti


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

for friend Drew


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

At the 711


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

buying Slurpees for


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

thirsty SAS members


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

who needed to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

chill and relax


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

but then they


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

decided that vodka


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

should be banned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

replaced by absinthe


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

in large glasses


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

which is insane


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

except to those


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

needing hallucinogenic experiences


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

while digging graves


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

of past lovers


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

hiding under concessions


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but found by


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

serious nodding gestures


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and grunting noises


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

at night stars


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

In ritualistic fashion,


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looked down upon


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Tough Philadelphia streets


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

and pondered the


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

meaning of life


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which was surprisingly


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

"Don't eat the


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

calorie laden agnolotti


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

is bad advice

(It's in my signature, so I need to at least try it one of these days.)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

just a little


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

UK say tortellini


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

it's actually ravioli


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

both of those


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

making me hungry


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

ravenously seeking pasta


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Desperately Seeking Susan


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Madonna was impressed


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

with hairy elbows....


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and braided them


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

with her tongue


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

as you do


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So she winked


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

made Lorde giggle


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

embarrassed by mom


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

And my father


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

extreme wealth compensated


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

for eccentric behaviour


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Madonna said Oy!


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and then grabbed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Sean Penn's DVD


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

then in walked


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

in a bikini


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

new movie proposed


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

featuring bewildered dolphin's...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and dancing penguins


----------



## RebuiltByHumans (Oct 1, 2013)

who were wrapped


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

in cashmere sweaters


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

the movie sucked


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

A riot began


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

that involved sixty


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Grumpy cats that


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

just sat there


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

hacking up hairballs


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

licking their .....ankles


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

kitty litter flew


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all over Beyonce's


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Fake gucci weave


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

She turned red,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Michael Douglas gasped


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

cats began pouncing


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

on Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

creating Cat Thingamajig


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

they were mutated


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

grew tenfold and


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

started glowing and


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

all sorts achit


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

They started chewing


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

On licorice but


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

it tasted like


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

bad cabbage soup


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and smelled like


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Fresh Japanese sushiiiiii


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

So they threw


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

cinnamon apple potpourri


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

awaking nearby tourist


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

They screamed waahhh


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin's cell prepared


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

to be opened


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

decorated with lots


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

of scratches but


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

his cell mate


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

ate field clovers


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

got pretty stoned


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

They stopped twerking


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

because prison guards


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

called the warden


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

who quickly raised


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

one billion dollars


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

to free Justin


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

from incarceration, and


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

the plan failed


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Justin now someone's


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

personal sex slave


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

video coming soon


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

until Salena Gomez


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

added special effects


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

plus 3D imaging


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

made for some


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

German fetish site


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

with lots of


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

bratwurst and knockwurst


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

rap duets planned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Johnny Cash impersonators


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

snoop dogg uncertain


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

until the promise


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

of more marihuana


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and cheesy nachos


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

laced with coke


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

He then happily


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

scarfed it all


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with his scarf


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

wiping his face


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

then sleeping until


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

sleep screamingly collapsed


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

coffee long forgotten


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the nightmare began


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

in unkind forms


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

hellish hypnogogic hippopotamuses


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Freddy crueger appeared


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

door replacements photographed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Freddy was ready


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Claws as sharp


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

as dull knives


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

To attempt to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tunnel outta prison


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and haunt dreams

(this story keeps making it's way back to prison, huh?  )


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

in my bed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with possessed pillowcases


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and morbid ramblings


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

that were used


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Suddenly pikachu appeard


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I was still in the bed part


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> I was still in the bed part


good reflex


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

pillows smothered Pikachu


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

While pikatchu yelled:"


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

he screamed pitifully



umpalumpa said:


> Suddenly pikachu appeard





umpalumpa said:


> I was still in the bed part


Pikachu in your bed... I really *don't* think I want to know...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"Mmphplsph, hhllpphh mmme!"


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

until he climaxed


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

followed by Ash


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

another cushion required


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

In order to


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

land softly on


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The land mine


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Blew up in


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

a sudden blast


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Of powerful radiation


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

turning him into


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Team rockets James


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

despite the fact


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

That he hate


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

you lose yourself


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

luckily, a sorcerer


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

invited Harry Potter


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and he made


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Harry into a turtle


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

for turtle soup


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Poor Harry was


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

shell-shocked, so he


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Started to dance


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

in melancholic way


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

an interpretive dance


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

with Emily Watson


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The sorcerer was


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

old and wrinkly


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And got jealous


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of watsons eyebrows


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And the jazzy turtle eyebrows


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Christian Slater unimpressed


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

and not interested


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

nuisance of pollen


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

caused sneezing pandemic


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Patricia Arquette complained


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

hatch sealed permanantly


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Martin Scorcese undaunted


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

by being trapped


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

without restroom access


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

car left unlocked


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

his private trailer


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Was stolen by


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

but never existed


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

But it was undoubtly stolen


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Quentin Tarantino's hair


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Won't last long


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

due to excessive


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

consumption of Pepsi


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And monkeys-lice-testers


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Tarantino was unperturbedulated


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

although John Travolta


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Wasn't even there


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

but he really


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Was getting massaged


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

In his imagination


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

by some elves


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And Santa Claus


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

watered the lawn


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

In his underwear

Wait...so John Travolta imagined that elves were giving him a massage while Santa clause watered his lawn while Quentin Tarantino is losing his hair due to consumption of Pepsi and monkies that eat lice from his hair?


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

(Yup, that's right! and then...)

Mrs. Claus shouted:


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Go to bed!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Whhheeeerrreee's myyy haattt??

Edit: damn too slow

So Jhon Travolta...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

mowed the lawn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But birds attacked


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And pooped on


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Travolta's favourite shirt


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

John righteously shot


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

wildly at the


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Birds but he


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

failed to hit


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The gun's trigger


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

relieved, he instead


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

built a fire


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And danced around


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

(exactly my thought!)

making strange sounds


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Like an Indian


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

He painted his


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Face and declared!!! :"


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all cookies cleared


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

My prophetic vision!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

joining Samuel Jackson


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

in striking down


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

with righteous fury


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

those who poison


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And destroy my


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

beloved mother figures


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

So I'll lay


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

all my bets


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

With no vengeance


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

walking the earth


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

upon you all.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

sequel is called


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Pulp fiction 2


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but Bruce said


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm too old


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

for boxing and


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

for gimp nonsense


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

although uma thurman


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

tried bribing him


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

puked all over


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Ving Rhame's head


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

So he went


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

totally medieval and


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Took the plaster


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

off, revealing the


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Nasty scar shaped-


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

secret of the


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

order of the


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Pizza jellyfish god


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

universal hollywood illuminati


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

who protect the


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

interests of cinematographers


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and mpaa worldwide


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Chief Executive Clinton


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

finger on button


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and on Monica


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

increased cigar sales


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hilary said Oy!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And Clinton - Vey


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hilary told congress


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to stick it


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

on grassy knoll


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

And then BADGIRL


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

noticed book depository


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

And asked crimeclub


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

To marry her (thanks!!) (I do)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

crimeclub and charmedone


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

because Utah, lol


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Utah Oswald connection


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but the FBI


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

asked Jackie Kennedy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

for fashion advice


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Edgar Hoover reappeared


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with his huge


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

hat and dress


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> hat and dress


Lol lol lol


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

JFK not amused


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but Jackie approved


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Of French perfume


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

that Eddie wore


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

while entertaining guests


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Including Jack Ruby


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and Fred Flintstone


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

wearing Poobah hats


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

like nobodies business


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but saber-toothed tigers


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

hate Poobah hats


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

flying small planes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

interrupted the festivities


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Hoover went mental


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

started food fight


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

throwing ravioli at


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

himself, then flung


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

a hog roast


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the entire conspiracy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

was immediately exposed


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oliver Stone's Mom


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

was a hog!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Wears combat boots!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Promoting Oliver's career


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

smuggling illegal drugs,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Into the oscars


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

dancing on tables


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Liam Neeson enraged


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

everyone by farting


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Liam has skills


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

burped the alphabet


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

farted Pachelbel's "Canon"


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But suddenly Miley


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

spontaneously combusted


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

sending flying chunks



MuckyMuck said:


> farted Pachelbel's "Canon"


:rofl

(That'd be quite an accomplishment. Sounds like something you'd see on Tosh.0)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

of pepperoni pizza


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

flying through the


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oval Office rooms


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

and into the


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

arms of Michelle


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

FBI was notified


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

swat team deployed


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Michelle hates pepperoni


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

She blames husband


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

husband blame's terrorist's


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Terrorists blame anarchists


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Pizza went cold


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

causing World War III

(Yeah, I know. 4 words. Whaddya gonna do?)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

United Nations intervened

(relocating CharmedOne to Utah for *crimes* against the 3 word rule).


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

but couldnt help


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

so started boogieing


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

To 1970s Disco


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And the Macarena dance

(The system is falling apaaarrtt!!!)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

white house party


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

SAS members invited


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

to an orgy


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

In Whitehouse basement


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

bill clinton arrived


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

in fancy dress


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

dressed like cheerleader


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Causing everyone to


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

point fingers, laughing


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

He didn't care


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

and shook pom-poms


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

while loudly shouting:


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ima hulahula guurl


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Bill's creativity caused


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

fashion police arrival


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

But exploding diarrhea


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

made them gasp


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Joan Rivers fainted


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and then melted


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

into the floor


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

thus becoming T-1000


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

here to assassinate


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

The fu**ing pastor


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

like a dog


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

With the glock


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but John Connor


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

kissed the terminator

(uh, wut?)


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

and his tongue


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

was shiny metal


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

The terminator then


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Proceeded to lick


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Ice cream viciously


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Governor of California


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

then licked housekeeper


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

appeared on youtube


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

made him divorce


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hollywood in shock


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

he was relieved


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

because his wife


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

shoved her fingers


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

into chocolate cake


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

on his birthday


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Candles caused fire


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

to his wig


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

incinerating his eyebrows


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

which created smoke


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

He screamed for


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

The First Lady


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

New action toys


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Operated by batteries


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

with irregular features


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and artificial intelligence


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

that stunted mankind


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with evil plans


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

to tickle humans


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

until they faltered


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

and decided to


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

give hobos bazookas


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

which led to


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

hobos vs aliens


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

throughout the universe


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

signaling an impromptu


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

of a war

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

that truly was


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

not gender related


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

or appearance related


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

even though the


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

view looked spactacular


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Hobos ignited flasks



ourwater said:


> or appearance related





ourwater said:


> view looked spactacular


:teeth Brilliant.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

while aliens rampaged


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

through the night


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

in space lowriders


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

& hobos in shopping-carts


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

making Molotov Cocktails


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

leisurely sipped their


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Wild Irish Rose


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

To their pants


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

...or did they?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Muhahahaha was heard


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

No it wasnt


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Suddenly michael1 said


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

"bring Umpalumpa to


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Pizza jellyfish god


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

is the worst


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

3 word combo...


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

that ever existed


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

No it's not


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

However, it is


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Quite awesomely super duper coolish 3 word combo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and ancient curse!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

That releases michael1


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

into the stratosphere


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Destroying everything on


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

You are mistaken


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

So....healing everything...?

In-a-nasty-way-with-laser-sticking-from-his-forehead?


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

that is correct


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Only Umpalumpa could


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

mislead the people


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

To victory that...


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

lead to many


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Free ice creams


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

of death, despair...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The ice-creams were


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

laced with hallucinogens


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Just how Umpalumpa


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

will soon die


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

You are mistaken


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

on the contrary...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

theeeeeee end.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

of your life


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

FIN


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

rest in peace


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

To be continued


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Right mother****ing now


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

he was resuscitated


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

...a changed man


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Who..? Me? How?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

With the power


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

of a shower


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Magical one right mama?


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

there's always one...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

That ruin parties


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

and undercook vegetables


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The horror, the


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

the the the


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

humanity! The everloving


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

alliance of mediocrity


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And of experty


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and raging apathy


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And denyable agony


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

of an unalloyed heart


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Page 123 is


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

cluttered with thoughts


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

and with words


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And cheesy poems


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

about glorious cheeses


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

which weren't glorious


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but were notorious


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

for their cheesiness


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

very strong Brie


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

on salty crackers


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with some pepper


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and fine wines


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

followed by brandy


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

flavoured candy, handy


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Port and cigars


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

bought from bars


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

moving to niteclubs


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

then leaving nightclubs


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

falling outa taxis


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

scratching their knees


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

to kick taxi


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

in the tires


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and avoid paying


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

the alien driver


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

who started crying


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

bawled angry tears


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

then maniacal tears


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

full of rage


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

so calm down


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

dry your eyes


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

& "get over it"


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

said Mr Miyagi


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

before deciding to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

use chopsticks to


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

eat his noodles


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

off drivers head


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

out of a vagina


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

filled with sphegetti


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

and hot sauce


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

to further increase


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

rectangular multicolored blocks


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

for world peace


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

and the LULZ


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And world domination


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

when suddenly the


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

galactic task force


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

bought playground equipment


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

which was actually


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Michael1's evil trickery

(Sup )


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

causing playground accidents


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And fear of


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

brittle swing infrastructure


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And pop songs


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

he secretly enjoyed


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

^This is too cruel, I can't do that.

Suddenly Diablo appeared


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

igniting people's ***es


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

For telling jokes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and general naughtiness


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Slubberdegullions partake in


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

intense book readings


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

of childrens books


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

guffawing haughtily, while


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

drinking expired milk


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

and occasionally chanting


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

the theme from


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Fresh Prince (of) BelAir


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

And "Golden Girls"


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

creating hybrid theme


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

beautiful and serene


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

of granny rappers


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

"u wot m8"


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

said cockney granny


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

throwing gang symbols


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

in her lowrider


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

fleeing the scene


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with assorted contraband


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and sorted contraband


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

from the hood


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

of her hoodie


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

in the projects


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of her projector


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

whilst simultaneously drawing


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Snooping smoking dogs


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with gravy sideburns


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

real rasta hats


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

owned by SnoopDogg


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

who was infact


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Rapping in Jamaica


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

his concert review:


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"Better than Godfather"


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

was smokin' hot


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

"banned from TV"


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Parental advisory said


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

"ensure priest present"


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and industrial earplugs


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Coppola sued snoop


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

for copywrite thizzeft


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And for shizzling (Da...)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

nizzle fizzle sticks


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

The judge decided


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

DaBomb said Justin


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Died, and everybody


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

became increasingly incoherent


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

General amnesty granted


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Snoop said rata-ta-ta


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Off the wall


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Who's da snoopiest


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Justin was reincarnated


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Dr Dre's headphones


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Brought JB back


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Noooooooo! everybody yelled


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Bieber's homies celebrated


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

by eating dandelions


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and wearing onesies


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Useful when egg-throwing


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and drag racing


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and making omolettes


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

as revenge for


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

unjust prescription allegations


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Difficult words confuses


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

causing mental bruises


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Yellow, Justin chooses


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Me no English


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin used Twitter


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

As a dictionary


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and to complain


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

for his dandruff

(I'm writing up this whole story from the beginning, funny phrase around page 16 [oprah's advice is to whisper to women]:
it's DESTINY my wife doesn't yield like you she's too old for grade school and too young for strip clubs let us proclaim today "Copulation Day!" and find someone with marketing skills to sexify it and then you)


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

About his English


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

using many signs


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Me-no-english, his pet


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

engraving production Pigeon


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Did a tatto


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

of a tattoo


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of a shoe


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

being tattooed onto


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

a shoe tatoo


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

modeled after a


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

"Le Shoe Tattói"


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

that was pink


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

singing duets with


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

*And The End.*


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

downloading frenzy began


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

in the beginning


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

was the word


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

the eff word


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Ferociously freezing weather


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

makes everything difficult


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but nothing insurmountable


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

could be mounted


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

said the tortoise


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

riding the goat


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to the platypus


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of infinite knowledge


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

smoking a hookah


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

on Friday night


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

while wearing a


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

frilly pink tutu


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

which spinned wonderfully


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

in a wonderful


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

unusually fashionable manner


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

yet everyone present


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

stood aghast, lamenting


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Classic style eras


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

customers were outraged


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

and started protesting


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

kidnapped store manager


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

painted him pink


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

and rode him


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

towards tormented tomorrows


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

The police arrived


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and raced him


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

winning comfortably, leading


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

to cheating accusations


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

which were true


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

or were they?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

forcibly they strode


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Towards the courthouse


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

or did they?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes but miley


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

or did she?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

the aliens pondered...


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

their recent 20% off purchase of 1000 count Egyptian cotton sheets at Bed Bath and Beyond


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

removing mattress tags


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

and excessive words


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

written in eyeliner


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the words were:


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Let them eat...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

chocolate fudge cake


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

before it expires


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

let them pray


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

it doesnt expire


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Said Robocop while


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

knitting a jumper


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

of human hair


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

that belonged to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Lady Godiva who


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

baked a cake


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

with expired ingredients


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

and gave it


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

To her twin


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Lady Hersheys Chocolate


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

of gumdrop mountain


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

by 11th street


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

who projectile vomited


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

upon consuming the


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

said poisoned thingamajig

(my timing in this thread is terrible)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

requiring immediate hospitalization 

(I'm rarely quick enough either! )


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

in a hospital


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

that hospitalises people


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

who need hospitalization


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

...Or do they?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Hospital closed down


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

or did it?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Insurance company bankrupted


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

after alien fleet


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Baked horrible cake


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Or was it...?


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

customer described cake:


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"like teen spirit"


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Cake felt offended


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

and exploded tragically


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

After rehab, he rebaked himself


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

as a rhino


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

baking a cake


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

in his underpants


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

that were pink


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

and lace ridden


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

with heart stitching


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

visible panty lines


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

that maintained visibility


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

even through corduroy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

is rather kinky


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and occasionally noisy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

She thinks out


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

of the box


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

and this is


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

in the box


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

of HIPPA information


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

to stave off


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Then suddenly


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

only two words


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

melted her heart


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

on Valentine's Day


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

in a box


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

of scrumptious chocolates


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

which were neither


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

low-fat nor sugar-free


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

but contained cocaine


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

tick tack toe


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and actual toes!


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Then a puppy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

decided to swim


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with the dolphins


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

with AM radio


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

playing in the


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

undersea disco palace


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

the disc jockey


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

jockeyed his discs


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Someone told him


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

"Play that funky


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

jam brother, then


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

jam the funky


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

jam brother sang


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Get High yo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

shake dat bootay


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Work it good


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

twerk it right


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

She's Wrecking Balls


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and taking names


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Plus my covers


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of her songs


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

That went platinum


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

in New Guinea


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

And South Park


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

with an eloquent


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rhythm to her


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

plain boring null


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Meanwhile, the navy


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Watched miley twerk


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

no they didnt


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

see the cats


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

print incriminating poetry


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

using small printers


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Of stoned mice


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

SUDDENLY Mighty Max


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Beat up Miley


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

In coolness level


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

with foam finger


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Then she Twerked


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

For no reason


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Then Loveless sang


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

belligerently quoting Shakespeare


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

"Oh thee Umpalumpa


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

of summer twerking


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

And Winter Dougies


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Thou Umpalumpa lovely


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

? Not so, hideous


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

In the forest


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Of the umpalumpas


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Makes others smile


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Dropping copy cats


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

befouling the air


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

With wooden farts


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

shaped like furniture


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

used by pornstars


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

like wonky tables


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

for feasts of


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

elephants


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

wetting their feet


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

scrubbing their feet


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

but mostly just


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

beating their...enemies (?)


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

to the punch


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

while punching them


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

they soon realised


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Who the f*** is Alice


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Go ask her.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

poke with stick..oke


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

and then elephants


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

fell from sky


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

crushing elderly pedestrians


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

into pedestrian jam


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

jam was enjoyed


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

by cannibalistic nuns


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

on the run


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

from cannibalistic.... buns?


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Jeffrey Dahmer appeared


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

with three hookers


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and barbecue sauce


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Because he really


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

had a hankering


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

to be saucy today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amazingly he thought


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

He was pregnant


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

craving pickles, ice-cream...


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

,& Kardashian sex-tape


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

from shooting people


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

with Nerf darts


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

behind laundry mats


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

peeping under bleachers


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

with wide eyes


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

trying to supercalafragilistically.....


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

expialidocious furtively undetected.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

foster home shocked


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

hiding innocent children


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

from the clutches


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

of Dahmer's appetite


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

children escaped by


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

creating a raft


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

with onboard refreshments


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but no bathroom


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

they didn't care


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

for modern music


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

they loved Justin


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

despite his misdemeanors


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

they beliebed him


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and wanted to


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

repel the mosquitoes


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

saving their strength


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

for moshing and


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

post gig parties


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

then suddenly, two


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mutants with chickenpox


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

terrified the children


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

and gave candy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to bribe them


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

to hand over the blueprints


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

of Beiber's mansion


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Especially the bedroom


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

which contained a


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

large quantity of


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

colorful battery-operated toys


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Purely for entertainment


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

of sickest kind


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

assisted or not


(Poor Beibs--he really gets cut no slack in this forum.)


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

he enjoyed it


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and made videos


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

which were banned


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

but only temporarily!


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Then went viral


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

until he sued


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

making headlines again


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

baking deadlines [for his] hen


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

using ballpoint pen


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

drawing great pointy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

mustaches on photos


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

passing the test


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but angering professors


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

who know everything


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

except one thing:


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Why sausages bounce?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

But hamburgers don't.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

the debate raged


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

sausages vs hamburgers


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

the vegetarians wanted


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

to eat meat


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

as an experiment


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

for "meat science"


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

starting with cows


----------



## BlueCaesar (Feb 21, 2014)

, radioactive mutant cows,


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

started eating the vegetarians


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

, producing fluorescent milk,


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

which turned people's hair pink


----------



## BlueCaesar (Feb 21, 2014)

attracting candy-floss-obsessed rabbits,


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and cotton-candy-obsessed zombies


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

who were vegan


----------



## BlueCaesar (Feb 21, 2014)

They devoured brains. :um


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Breaking vegan rules


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

causing international outrage


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

, worldwide protest demonstrations,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

rioting in Utah


----------



## BlueCaesar (Feb 21, 2014)

...and much trolling.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

squeezing the macaroni


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

, vegetarians fought back


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with giant cucumbers


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

"Cucumbers Of Destiny"


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

was their slogan


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and their battle-cry



Derailing said:


> , vegetarians fought back





MuckyMuck said:


> with giant cucumbers





Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> "Cucumbers Of Destiny"





Derailing said:


> was their slogan


And here is their poster-girl and political propaganda...


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

she was secretly


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

hoarding the batteries


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

from smoke detectors/vibrators


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

made by Sony


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

for her "pleasure"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

so vegetarians worldwide


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

joined forces with


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Lesbians & Curious Women


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

from the planet


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which revolved around


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Mega-giant-super-duper-adding-random-words-huge snail


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

also known-as WookieLand

(hahahahaha just reminded myself of: _i bent my wookie_)


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Wookieland's king was


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

making ignorant comments


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

But watermolendreia denied


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The king's authority


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Which enabled everyone


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

to eat cheese puffs even though


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

they were contaminated


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

with hypnothic substances


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

that triggered hallucinations


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

OF THIS DUDE


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

music was trippy


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

and it made


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

humans viciously crap


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Gravity suddenly changed


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

, raining crap appeared!


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

and ruined picnics


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne miraculously reappeared


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

and vigorously reclaimed


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

by dancing nude


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

and reciting poems


----------



## Dalek (Dec 3, 2013)

whilst ripening bananas


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with his buttocks


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

while playing hopscotch


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

in a dream


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

with stephen hawking


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

and Elmer Fudd


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

and the Bananapirate.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

"Shhh! I'm hunting ...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

...be vewwy quite!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Stop your sniveling.



BadGirl said:


> CharmedOne miraculously reappeared


D'awww. I love you, BadGirl.












MuckyMuck said:


> (hahahahaha just reminded myself of: _i bent my wookie_)


Just saw a Tina Fey/Paul Rudd movie the other night, and there was an unfortunate 'birthing a calf' scene that this pic oddly reminded me of somehow...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

CharmedOne's return party


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Yippee Yay Charming


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Champagne bottles popping


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Suddenly a wild


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Charmed One appeared


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Causing pikatchu to fall in love


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And dancing charmingly


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Charmingly charming CharmedOne


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Used charming attack


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Big party started


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Free drinks and


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

vodka infused ravioli


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Caused Olaf to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Order more Champagne


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And danced like


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Champagne


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

It was 1999


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmmm Nice Dance


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Everyone stood silent


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

^he is drunk


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Too much champagne


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Umpalumpa's brilliant dance


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

caused universal panic


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

And wild seduction


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

slightly arousing elephants


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Elephants shouted hallelujah!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Did The HarlemShake


(p.s. You guys are too kind! *blush* Seriously, that was very sweet and really made me feel good. :yes)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Just like this


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

And The HallelujahShake 

(Glad to help, Charm  )


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

causing massive earthquakes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

All over UK


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Royal Family


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

walked Silfen Paths


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Everyone has hangovers


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

and are hallucinating..


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

of Putin invading


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

every tesco store


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Using nunchaku to


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

fight drunken bowsies


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Michaelangelo's nunchaku was


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

really really sticky


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

from fighting bee's


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and spilling beers


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

grinding putin's gears...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

A sticky situation


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

quickly turned into


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

a jammy situation


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

causing squishy sounds


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

and slippery footprints


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

on the wall


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

and the ceiling


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

from sloppy sloths


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

and sloppy seconds


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

leaving forensic evidence


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CSI were interested


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Elvis still lives


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

In Memphis Tennessee


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

In Graceland's basement


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

utilizing harmonic mindcontrol


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oy! Too complicated!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

but evil genuises


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

consulting good genuises


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

broadcasting subliminal melodies


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

in yogurt commercials


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

, public restrooms, elevators,


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

causing incessant humming


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Weird complicated words


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

like nollynutkins & shmock


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Causes meshigna syndrome


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Causing brain damage


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Umpalumpa will save...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

his favorite socks


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

that didn't match


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

to slay zombies


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Noooooooo, Umpalumpa shouted


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

washing machine broke


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

down in tears


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

save them who?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

beneath the hillside


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

in a warren


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lived Killer Rabbit


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

chasing chocolate bunnies


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

biting off ears


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

which were tasty


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

an acquired taste


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

kinda like chicken


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmmmm Nice Bike said:


> kinda like chicken


:boogie

Only one can...

I didn't understand what heppend to my slaying zombies socks but ok...


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

see my naked...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Bald shiny head


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

using zombie-slaying socks



Umpalumpa said:


> I didn't understand what heppend to my slaying zombies socks but ok...


You're welcome.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

CharmedOne said:


> using zombie-slaying socks
> 
> You're welcome.


:nw


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

whose pungent stench


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

knocked zombies unconscious


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

into sweet dreams...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

about Monica Bellucci

_(Page 3? C'mon!)_


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

wearing a string

_(aint gonna let this beautiful thread die)_


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

bikini. And a


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

pair of wellies


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Dreams became reality


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

No more nightmares


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

about angry pirates


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

or pirates' booty


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

bouncing around in


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

a hypnotizing manner


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

causing pirate brawls


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Captain Hook's bikini


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

has red ruffles


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

and flutters in the wind


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Nobody is here


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Where is everybody


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe they're dead?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Can it be?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Shhhhhhh, I hear something


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Nope, it's me


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Maybe I'm being watched :sus


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Umpalumpa's monologue continued...


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Who are you? He who disturb me in my great monologue?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"I am Weasel!"


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Weasel barrel rider?


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

whilst polaroid's enumerated


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

to be continued...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Next week on...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"_Randy Racist Reindeers_"


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Rudolph yearns for


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

CharmedOne to return


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

to add charm


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

and umpalumptitude to

(btw check it out, got up to page 56 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f37/3-word-story-973121/)


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

an otherwise lonely


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

peaceful existence


----------

